# lol lil hoody! haha!



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Romeo with his hood up... its so funny when he runs so fast in the park his hood comes down and he suddnely cant see and drops on the floor. lol its so cute!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awww he's sooo cute!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Evil eye...










Cute...


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

one more...


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

He looks like a little rapper!! :lol: 
Romeo is :shock: !


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lolol a rapper lol i try to keep his garments as boyish as possible :wink: :wave:


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

lol........he looks so cute.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow he really looks tough


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hehe, I love the hoodie


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

He is such a cute little guy!!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

how cute!! where did u get tha hoodie??


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hey thanks everyone
topshop on oxford street!
its by tabitha and angus.
:wave:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Ha ha...he really is a toughie hoodlum :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Can i have him...pleeeeeease


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes i accpet paypal and postal orders lolol
*just sealing the envelope!*


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

OMG 
he make me smile every time i see him he's so lovely


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks kelly
i just took him over the park and he wore the lil top you made him- he looked a million bucks lol 8)


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> thanks kelly
> i just took him over the park and he wore the lil top you made him- he looked a million bucks lol 8)



Ill have to make him a new one with pimp daddy on it :lol: :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

He looks lovely Stef, but remember you wont be able to take him in shopping centres with his hood up, as they dont allow 'hoodies'.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:lol:lolol donna ^^ 

ow millie yes i think he is in need of a red one with black writing with pimp daddy on it. when your ou of hospital and have recovered and your feeling well...


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

That's so funny :lol: :lol: He looks so cute in his hoodie


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

He is such a cutie  :wave: I have a pic of Romeo from the chi meet in a frame on my wall , hope you dont mind!  me and mum love him  :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks everyone!!
Jayne wow seriously? hes honoured... what pic is it?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Its this pic










I love that pic of him he looks so cute!! i made a little collage (sp??) thing and also framed that romeo pic  :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww yeh i memba that pic. sweet. can you see the little bump on his nose? his nose swelled up on the train on the way home and me and jeanna(ivys mum) couldnt work out what had caused it- it got quite noticable too. but it went down betime i got home. :?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwww yea i see the little bump  bless him , maybe he got it while he was playing with all the chis :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Awww bless little Roo,I love him in his hoodie.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Jayne said:


> He is such a cutie  :wave: I have a pic of Romeo from the chi meet in a frame on my wall , hope you dont mind!  me and mum love him  :wave:


I have Tyson on at the moment too as he is my January


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwwww Julie , thats so cute
You get to see tyson every day!!  

I have got some really nice piccies of him at the mo that i have printed. Pm me ur address and ill send u some  :wave: xx


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Jayne,
I have pm'ed you.then not only will I see him all Jan, it will be all year. LOL


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Awww, Roo. I love him :love7: . He looks so cool in his hoodie. Aww, that little bump on his nose, bless him. I'd glad that went down quickly.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> :lol:lolol donna ^^
> 
> ow millie yes i think he is in need of a red one with black writing with pimp daddy on it. when your ou of hospital and have recovered and your feeling well...


not a problem i have a few to do but i'll put his name down on my list is he still the same size


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

He he, what a cutie!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

he looks so sweet. bless him. :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Aww Stef, Romeo is sooo cute!! I love the expression on his little face in the first hoodie pic, it's so funny! :lol:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

he is so cute!


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

that hoody looks so cool,


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

aww his sooo handsome, I luv the first pix he looks like his got attitude :lol:


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

Looks like roo is beginning to look like someone else wit the same name 'lil romeo' the rapper?i can deffinitly see the resembelense!Although i think ur roo steph is much cuter!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:lol: :lol: thanks everyone!!!! ^^ :lol: :lol:


----------

